# Wheeleri Pics



## Smithers (May 7, 2011)

View attachment 198996
View attachment 198992
View attachment 198995






View attachment 198999


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 7, 2011)

as always gorgeous pics smithers!


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Definitely my favorite species of gecko. 
Are they secretive, like levis? My levis never comes out of his cave.


----------



## Smithers (May 7, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> as always gorgeous pics smithers!



Thanks,... 



snakeluvver said:


> Definitely my favorite species of gecko.
> Are they secretive, like levis? My levis never comes out of his cave.



Yes they are just like yours,...come out at dusk and sit on warm end then gone in morning  as are the crickets usually


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Yes they are just like yours,...come out at dusk and sit on warm end then gone in morning  as are the crickets usually


 
Mine doesnt even come out to eat :?


----------



## sookie (May 7, 2011)

Cute pics.very cute little guys.how many do you have,are they hard to keep,geckoes?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Geckos are so easy to keep.
Put em in a 2 foot fishtank with a heat mat at one end, 1cm deep sand at the warm end to several cm at the cool end. Spray the cool end once in a while, so they can dig without the sand collapsing.


----------



## sookie (May 7, 2011)

Serious,it's that easy?why do i not yet have any geckoes?no lights,just natural light coming thru the window?normal playground sand do from a garden centre? or reptile sand?


----------



## richoman_3 (May 7, 2011)

absolutely stunning brett !


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

sookie said:


> Serious,it's that easy?why do i not yet have any geckoes?no lights,just natural light coming thru the window?normal playground sand do from a garden centre? or reptile sand?


 
Any clean sand really. And no heat or UV lights, they spend a lot of their time hiding anyway. I really reccomend you get one, they're so cute and when they do their threat display they just succeed in looking even cuter :lol:


----------



## Smithers (May 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Mine doesnt even come out to eat :?



What time are you feeding? I chuck a few in just after dark.



sookie said:


> Cute pics.very cute little guys.how many do you have,are they hard to keep,geckoes?



Thanks Sookie,.....So far I have a breeding pair cooling now. I keep same as Smooth knobtails (N.Levis) but don't mist as much maybe only once a week.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Smithers said:


> What time are you feeding? I chuck a few in just after dark.


I give him a few before bed, he hasnt eaten in 3 days :? He seems scared of the crickets.


----------



## Smithers (May 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Geckos are so easy to keep.
> Put em in a 2 foot fishtank with a heat mat at one end, 1cm deep sand at the warm end to several cm at the cool end. Spray the cool end once in a while, so they can dig without the sand collapsing.


 
This is true for Levis but these guys don't burrow but sit on top of substrate and flick sand over themsellves, to either blend in oir adjust body temps or both


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Really? Mine always digs burrows... :? I have a weird levis then :lol:


----------



## Smithers (May 7, 2011)

sookie said:


> Serious,it's that easy?why do i not yet have any geckoes?no lights,just natural light coming thru the window?normal playground sand do from a garden centre? or reptile sand?



No you don't use light coming through window it may cook your animals,....I used it only for the purpose of pictures.....Bunning play sand is what I use here on these guys and a mix of red desert and play sand for the levis.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

We're stuck with _amyae_ and _asper_... oh how jealous you make me!


----------



## Smithers (May 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Really? Mine always digs burrows... :? I have a weird levis then :lol:


 Im talking about Wheeleri not Levis. My Levis dig tunnels too



richoman_3 said:


> absolutely stunning brett !


 
Thanks mate


----------



## Red-Ink (May 7, 2011)

Great pics Brett love the shadow play....


----------



## Smithers (May 7, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Great pics Brett love the shadow play....



Thanks for that,...Yes it was a bit hit and miss the lil buggers woke up faster than I thought and had other ideas where the best spot in the tub was to sit. Trying to get more out of natural lighting,...im still a noob at photography. Lots of deleting goes on 



snakeluvver said:


> I give him a few before bed, he hasnt eaten in 3 days :? He seems scared of the crickets.



What are your temps Hot/Cold?? How big is the prey item it should fit between the eyes of animal as a rule of thumb I have heard. It is the cooling season coming so maybe his biological clock is taking over and he is slowing up.



plimpy said:


> we're stuck with _amyae_ and _asper_... Oh how jealous you make me!



stuck!!


----------



## LizardLady (May 7, 2011)

They are coming along VERY nicely my dear! Growing well too, by the look of it... Obviously they think you're the best slave around! 

Thanks for the updates, very noice! 

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## Smithers (May 7, 2011)

LizardLady said:


> They are coming along VERY nicely my dear! Growing well too, by the look of it... Obviously they think you're the best slave around!
> 
> Thanks for the updates, very noice!
> 
> ...



Cheers  xo


----------



## snakes123 (May 7, 2011)

They look amazing. I will have to get some oneday


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

Smithers said:


> stuck!!


 
I admit _asper_ is pretty... but _wheeleri_ have bands! And they're red!


----------



## Smithers (May 7, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> I admit _asper_ is pretty... but _wheeleri_ have bands! And they're red!


 
They change colour so much it's amazing. In my albums you'll see the night colours can be white base.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 11, 2011)

View attachment 204987
View attachment 204988
View attachment 204989


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 11, 2011)

I just recently came back from Western Australia where I caught and relocated a few wild N. wheeleri cinctus for work, just like your little guys, they left a really good impression, let me know if you ever breed any, I'd love to get one or two to start my collection now I've got more free time


----------



## Smithers (Jun 11, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> I just recently came back from Western Australia where I caught and relocated a few wild N. wheeleri cinctus for work, just like your little guys, they left a really good impression, let me know if you ever breed any, I'd love to get one or two to start my collection now I've got more free time


 
Pm sent


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 8, 2011)

God every time I see these pics I wonder if I really want a sandswimmer for christmas or a wheeleri!


----------



## Smithers (Jul 8, 2011)

You want Wheeleri


----------



## lgotje (Jul 8, 2011)

Smithers said:


> You want Wheeleri


for sure they rock 


View attachment 208519


View attachment 208528


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 8, 2011)

lgotje said:


> for sure they rock
> 
> 
> View attachment 208519
> ...


Those are some NICE invalid attachments!


----------



## Smithers (Jul 8, 2011)

lgotje said:


> for sure they rock
> 
> 
> View attachment 208519
> ...




Igotje, Might have to use the go advanced, manage attachments way of uploading pics rather than upload image. I noticed the text and pics are missing from the boxes also  I cheated and put cursor over the box and it then tells you what it's for


----------



## MathewB (Jul 8, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> God every time I see these pics I wonder if I really want a sandswimmer for christmas or a wheeleri!


Funny, I never thought of asking my parents for a reptile at Christmas. I'd go sand swimmer but these geckos are awesome


----------



## lgotje (Jul 8, 2011)

my pair


----------



## Smithers (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice one  I never get sick of staring at these amazing Knobtails....Thanks for posting. That female has the thickest banding ive seen, I like


----------



## Erebos (Jul 8, 2011)

I love these little guys I just got rid of my pair of roughies I think I might this season.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 8, 2011)

So are they paler at night?


----------



## Smithers (Jul 8, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> So are they paler at night?



Yes Alex they are. like the male in my pics is white base colour at night


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 8, 2011)

And I'll probably ask for a sandswimmer for Xmas any buy my own wheeleri some other time, my mum would prefer to pay for the cheaper one probably


----------



## Smithers (Jul 8, 2011)

br3nton said:


> I love these little guys I just got rid of my pair of roughies I think I might this season.



Check back later in the season Br3nton I should have some hatchies available then if your still interested.


----------



## lgotje (Jul 8, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Nice one  I never get sick of staring at these amazing Knobtails....Thanks for posting. That female has the thickest banding ive seen, I like


same here would be cool to find a male with thick banks like her and try fro a black wheeleri lol i love especiallt when they wig out and growl and carry on



Smithers said:


> Yes Alex they are. like the male in my pics is white base colour at night



my male goes almost white as the back ground screen on this page at night and then is red or pink as during the day the girl is always dark tho


----------



## Smithers (Jul 8, 2011)

LOL mine are the same cranky lil customers hissing n funny raspy bark while doing their pushups  A fully black would be nice as. Good luck hope you find a suitable male.


----------



## lgotje (Jul 8, 2011)

Smithers said:


> LOL mine are the same cranky lil customers hissing n funny raspy bark while doing their pushups  A fully black would be nice as. Good luck hope you find a suitable male.


lol yea there cool cats and cheers maybe ill put one of the blackest baby males over her when i breed them this season


----------



## Smithers (Jul 8, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> And I'll probably ask for a sandswimmer for Xmas any buy my own wheeleri some other time, my mum would prefer to pay for the cheaper one probably



Just let me know when your ready Alex


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah my levis makes that weird barking noise and lunges at my hand, did it to my friend and he screamed like a girl LOLAnd I will Smithers you betcha


----------



## Erebos (Jul 9, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Check back later in the season Br3nton I should have some hatchies available then if your still interested.


 
How much are hatchies worth.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 9, 2011)

Do these have multiple broods like the Levis?



br3nton said:


> How much are hatchies worth.



I believe they cost about the same as Amyae hatchlings.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 9, 2011)

Wheeleri hatchies are usually $250-350 on average from what Ive seen.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 9, 2011)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Do these have multiple broods like the Levis? .



From what Ive heard they have 2 possibly 3 clutches per season, this is my first breeding season with Wheeleri.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 9, 2011)

Isnt it 2 eggs per clucth? So thats 4-6 babies per season.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 9, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Isnt it 2 eggs per clucth? So thats 4-6 babies per season.



Correct 2 per clutch


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 9, 2011)

wow i didn't know that. Cool!


----------



## Smithers (Oct 9, 2011)

Well thought This morn a good one to update this thread,...I have just dug out clutch #2 and are now cooking. Some pics of the girl a week before and the lumps she left behind.


View attachment 221237
View attachment 221238
View attachment 221239
View attachment 221240
View attachment 221241


----------



## snakelady96 (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow i didnt realise they were that easy to keep either! I've only fed them for friends when they've been on holidays and thats about all the dealing ive had with geckos... I want to get some now  Thats gonna be my whole day just researching geckos, i also just had a look on rdu and only people from NSW are selling them (sorry NSW people) i would like to get some from QLD, NT OR SA, does anyone know any websites i can browse through?


----------



## Robo1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Congratulations! Looks like the red sand is working well.


----------



## lgotje (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey Brett my wheel girl is like a heffa ATM I can see 2 eggs in her guts without a torch can't wait to hatch my own


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 9, 2011)

Fantastic stuff Brett! Can't wait to get my hands on a hatchy!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Oct 9, 2011)

Fantastic that this species is so well established within the reptile hobby and so quickly.
Great looking gecko. Hopefully one day I will get to keep them myself ( after leaving W.A of course)
It gets frustrating seeing so many in the wild but not been able to legally keep them in W.A


----------



## Erebos (Oct 9, 2011)

Good stuff Brett, poor girl. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Smithers (Oct 14, 2011)

Robo1 said:


> Congratulations! Looks like the red sand is working well.



Thanks mate I could be onto something hey...lol



lgotje said:


> Hey Brett my wheel girl is like a heffa ATM I can see 2 eggs in her guts without a torch can't wait to hatch my own



Good to hear Locky  let us know how it goes,...should be any day now?



Grogshla said:


> Fantastic stuff Brett! Can't wait to get my hands on a hatchy!



There's a bit of a queue  Lets hope she goes another clutch which would be nice to see on her first season breeding. But if not that's ok she's done me proud.



PilbaraPythons said:


> Fantastic that this species is so well established within the reptile hobby and so quickly.
> Great looking gecko. Hopefully one day I will get to keep them myself ( after leaving W.A of course)
> It gets frustrating seeing so many in the wild but not been able to legally keep them in W.A



Thanks Dave, They are an awesome gecko, Im sorry you can't even keep'm that's just ridiculous imo. 

Any word on the pm I sent you??



br3nton said:


> Good stuff Brett, poor girl.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



Cheers yeah she'll get a good rest soon, Im quite happy that they have multiple clutches from a single mating so she's not harassed by the male so often.


----------



## DeadCricket (Oct 14, 2011)

Just to hyjack this thread for a minute, anyone who finds the WA laws innapropriate please find the 'WA needs your help' thread


----------



## Smithers (Oct 15, 2011)

DeadCricket said:


> Just to hyjack this thread for a minute, anyone who finds the WA laws innapropriate please find the 'WA needs your help' thread



Umm Ok thanks


----------



## Smithers (Nov 4, 2011)

View attachment 224596


Clutch 3 for this yr, swiftly packaged for the incubator.  Her first yr breeding.


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 4, 2011)

Good work Brett, No shortage of wheels for you lol


----------



## Gecko :) (Nov 4, 2011)

She is certainly earning her keep 
What a super legend


----------



## Smithers (Nov 4, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Good work Brett, No shortage of wheels for you lol



Always good to have a spare Wheel or two 



Gecko :) said:


> She is certainly earning her keep
> What a super legend



She's a good girl and handsomely rewarded with an extra crix tonight


----------



## Robo1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow, busy girl! Obviously she's well looked after


----------



## lgotje (Nov 7, 2011)

Good stuff Brett I'm on my second clutch now too  do eggciting!


----------



## Smithers (Nov 7, 2011)

Robo1 said:


> Wow, busy girl! Obviously she's well looked after



She's like royalty in my house,....actually I'd treat my Wheels better than the Royals at least the Wheels girl does something worthy in life.  and the male is a bit like Prince Philip just in the background waiting waiting.



lgotje said:


> Good stuff Brett I'm on my second clutch now too  do eggciting!



lol Great news Locky  eggcruciating painful wait for them to hatch :/


----------



## lgotje (Nov 8, 2011)

Haha how many days till the wheels hatch Brett? The eggs are really thick too compared to the levis and pilbs


----------



## Benskene (Nov 8, 2011)

Hatch pretty much right on 60 days!! Last season I incubated at 29 and the 1st one would hatch 60 days and second one would hatch the night after.


----------



## Robo1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Must be any day now!


----------



## Smithers (Nov 10, 2011)

OMG!!! One has just pipped  

Geez someones been counting the sleeps


----------



## lgotje (Nov 10, 2011)

put pics up


----------



## Grunter023 (Nov 10, 2011)

My clutch from last week hatched out at 51 days. I think the temps were a bit on the warm side from memory.


----------



## Smithers (Nov 10, 2011)

View attachment 225543



Go you good thing  

I saw his head break out and he huffed and puffed for a bit there then slowed down and bazinga 

View attachment 225545
View attachment 225544


Fresh out 1.35am


----------



## Robo1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Smithers said:


> OMG!!! One has just pipped
> 
> Geez someones been counting the sleeps
> 
> Fresh out 1.35am



Haha, it's true! 

They look awesome, congrats!


----------



## Smithers (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the support Robo  gunna be hard handing these fella's over to their new owner. Might hang onto the 3rd clutch


----------



## Erebos (Nov 11, 2011)

Woooo hooooo Brett the gecko man. go you good thing!!!!


Cheers Brenton


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats Brett!!! I bet you're stoked mate, great work.



Smithers said:


> gunna be hard handing these fella's over to their new owner



It's always hard to see something you bred go


----------



## Smithers (Nov 11, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Congrats Brett!!! I bet you're stoked mate, great work.
> 
> 
> 
> It's always hard to see something you bred go




Stoked and in awe Sam, I think my oestrogen levels rose more than usual and a tear rolled out lol. 

Being the first full clutch ever it maybe harder then I think. 

Update!!! the 2nd little fella/shella has bailed the egg.

View attachment 225733
View attachment 225734


----------



## Robo1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Smithers said:


> I think my oestrogen levels rose more than usual and a tear rolled out lol.


Haha!

Good to see that they've hatched well. The other clutches don't get any easier though!


----------



## Smithers (Nov 11, 2011)

Robo1 said:


> Haha!
> 
> The other clutches don't get any easier though!



I don't doubt you at all


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 11, 2011)

Good work mate.


----------



## Smithers (Nov 20, 2011)

Both Wheels have shed.

View attachment 226871
View attachment 226872
This is 2 pics of same animal


----------



## Robo1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow, they look great mate!


----------



## Erebos (Nov 20, 2011)

They look the stuff. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Smithers (Nov 20, 2011)

Robo1 said:


> Wow, they look great mate!



True hey,...im really taken by this one :/ 4 more cooking   



br3nton said:


> They look the stuff.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



Cheers ey Bro


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 20, 2011)

great work brett!
Keep em coming mate!! Might have to get one or 2 off you soon!


----------



## Smithers (Nov 20, 2011)

View attachment 226946
Here's the other one



Grogshla said:


> great work brett!
> Keep em coming mate!! Might have to get one or 2 off you soon!



Cheers  

Might be next yr sorry Adam, I thought she had a fourth clutch coming but not the case.


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 20, 2011)

thats cool man they are worth the wait


----------



## Smithers (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks but I only bought them off Gecko  she bred them to what they are today with sharp colour and pattern, On ya Kell


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ha Fantastic pictures, and even better looking bubs there Smithers, so has she dropped my clutch yet


----------



## Smithers (Nov 21, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> Ha Fantastic pictures, and even better looking bubs there Smithers, so has she dropped my clutch yet




At this stage I am waiting till all have hatched and then will see what's what.  Didn't know what to expect really just glad something hatched. Will keep all updated on the next one's hatching


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 26, 2011)

Smithers said:


> At this stage I am waiting till all have hatched and then will see what's what.  Didn't know what to expect really just glad something hatched. Will keep all updated on the next one's hatching



Glad you had success, I imagine you're proud as punch with your success


----------



## Smithers (Nov 26, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> Glad you had success, I imagine you're proud as punch with your success





lol Thanks mate, I am proud of the girl creating 3.1 clutches  and now only look in the incubator window maybe 8 times a day lol


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 26, 2011)

This animal belongs to a friend of mine.


----------



## Smithers (Nov 26, 2011)

Stay tuned in 2 weeks another 2 bubba's should pop out.  How much fun is this breeding capper


----------



## Smithers (Dec 6, 2011)

This morning was pretty kool 1st Wheelie Bubba from Clutch #2View attachment 229124


And Clutch 4 of Wheelie Eggs View attachment 229125
plus a Wheatie shed pics in other thread coming


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 6, 2011)

very cute smithers.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 7, 2011)

View attachment 229314
View attachment 229315


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 7, 2011)

tey are so beautiful hun!!!! Might have to be my next purchase!

they are so beautiful hun!!!! Might have to be my next purchase!


----------



## lgotje (Dec 7, 2011)

I had my first one hatch today it's so cuteeeee!!! Ahahahaha I'll post up some pics 

this little guy was eating crix for me last night not even 24 hours out of the egg


----------



## Smithers (Dec 8, 2011)

Good one Locky,..like the scalloping on the edges of the bands. Mine wouldn't eat till they shed and then a few days after did they start. Glad yours have ripped in straight up. 

I put the male back in with the girl last night thought their season was over and I have never witnessed mating, well he hit the floor running to her dropped his pants and flat out did the deed with moves like Jagger  I hope she doesn't become gravid again but who know's. she's still holding weight and condition.



With in seconds on the sand kicks it all over itself. I just sprayed the fella so it stuck a lil



View attachment 229367


----------



## lgotje (Dec 8, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Good one Locky,..like the scalloping on the edges of the bands. Mine wouldn't eat till they shed and then a few days after did they start. Glad yours have ripped in straight up.
> 
> I put the male back in with the girl last night thought their season was over and I have never witnessed mating, well he hit the floor running to her dropped his pants and flat out did the deed with moves like Jagger  I hope she doesn't become gravid again but who know's. she's still holding weight and condition.



bahahaha moves like jagger i bet he did cant get enough of your sweet sweet girl  i saw my male try hit my girl up the night befor she dropped a clutch there crazy lil jiggalos


----------



## Robo1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! That second picture is neat, love your photography.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 14, 2011)

Robo1 said:


> Congrats! That second picture is neat, love your photography.



Thanks Jason, I really enjoy taking pics of reps. Talking of which I have just added to a new account on photobucket so lets see if I can get them here bigger in size than before.

View attachment 229959
View attachment 229960
Damn had to resort back to adding from pc not a copy n paste from photobucket. Will look into it some more.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 1, 2012)

Great start to the year clutch 3 hatched  and another clutch of Thicktails handed over


View attachment 232093
View attachment 232327


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jan 1, 2012)

congrats smithers look great very good start to year


----------



## Erebos (Jan 2, 2012)

Good stuff mate. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Smithers (Jan 2, 2012)

Cheers Mick n Brenton pretty stoked how this seasons gone/going


----------



## Erebos (Jan 2, 2012)

Brett I have a present for you when I get back home. I will have to give you a call later to tell you. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Smithers (Jan 2, 2012)

Oooo sounds interesting....you didn't get me that gimp suit did you?


----------



## Erebos (Jan 2, 2012)

Nope. Better


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Smithers (Jan 3, 2012)

br3nton said:


> Brett I have a present for you when I get back home. I will have to give you a call later to tell you.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton




Koolies I like Presents they are free


----------



## Smithers (Feb 3, 2012)

Hatchie #7 

View attachment 236771
Fresh out


----------



## killimike (Feb 3, 2012)

So cute!!! You are having a great season w these guys Brett.

And this present has got me intrigued!


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 3, 2012)

Damn you and your new wheels... I mean NICE wheeleri mate ...
















*Bloody NSW people and their cool geckoes... stupid victorian govt. when are they going to let me keep them... grrr :evil:


----------



## Angil (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello Smithers, I love your new additions and was wondering if it would be possible to PM you some Questions, I tried earlier but there was no room in your inbox 

Thanks heaps,
All the best,
Angil


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 7, 2012)

A couple of mine...


----------



## Smithers (Jul 26, 2012)

Some of this yr's hatchies


----------



## leverett13 (Jul 26, 2012)

View attachment 260306

One of my little guys


----------



## eddie123 (Jul 26, 2012)

whats up with pic 3 smithers. Is it dead or fell asleep too long?


----------



## Smithers (Jul 27, 2012)

eddie123 said:


> whats up with pic 3 smithers. Is it dead or fell asleep too long?



No they are all alive eddie. 3rd one is one kicking sand over itself.


----------



## Smithers (May 14, 2013)

Some hatchies from this season I have at the moment.....I really should make some room  Can't keep'm all as they say.

View attachment 289774
View attachment 289773
View attachment 289772
View attachment 289771
View attachment 289770
View attachment 289775
View attachment 289776


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 14, 2013)

Love Wheeleri, cant wait till i can add them into my collection. Such a great looking gecko 

Love the photos Smithers.


Rick


----------



## in2reptiles (May 14, 2013)

there are an awesome looking gecko this is my girl


----------



## Smithers (May 16, 2013)

Thanks Sniper  

Kool gex lovem  Looks to have pj's colours on.


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (May 16, 2013)

Love your pics mate, they're aways great


----------



## Smithers (May 18, 2013)

Reptilefreak95 said:


> Love your pics mate, they're aways great



Thanks Mate


----------

